

The Apple Farmer: local farmer uses iPads to maximize operational efficiency - aviv
http://mcclendonsselectblog.com/2012/05/08/apple-farmer/

======
aviv
I know Sean, one of the co-owners, and am not at all surprised they were
noticed by Apple. Great customer care, truly innovating stuff out on the
field, and most importantly, the best organic produce you can get your hands
on in Arizona.

